
The Chinese Are Coming? The Chinese Are Coming? - iProject
http://techcrunch.com/2013/02/23/the-chinese-are-coming-the-chinese-are-coming/
======
bediger4000
I heartily endorse this article.

As far as a reason for "Chinese Hacking" moral panics, I'd suggest that the
"war on terror" is winding down, at least the ability of using "terrorists" to
justify expenditures is winding down. Just like when the Berlin Wall came
down, the US defense establishment couldn't really use "Commie Russians!" as a
justification for spending 25% of the US budget on secret (outside of any real
oversight or accounting) spending, killing Osama bin Laden means that "but,
but, TERRORISTS!" can't be used to allocate billions to bloated, inefficient
"defence contractors" any more.

We need a new boogie man to scare legislators into voting, and constituencies
into voting for legislators. "Chinese Hacker Menace" is just the ticket.

